# Equation à une inconnue... Et prise de tête !!!



## Vercoquin (20 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Désolé de venir gâcher la bonne ambiance du bar, mais mon petit cousin en 3ème m'a demandé de l'aider pour résoudre une équation à une inconnue et je suis complètement bloqué !!! :rateau:
J'ai cru que ça me demanderait 30 secondes, mais ça fait une heure que je triture l'équation et je rends mon tatami :mouais: !
Peut-être qu'Einstein est parmi nous... j'en appelle à lui :love:

Voilà le problème :
3(x-2) = 2(x-4)+x

A quoi est égal "x" ???

La prof de mon cousin a bien insisté sur le fait qu'il existe une réponse...

Merci d'avance à vos sublimes cerveaux


----------



## Nephou (20 Octobre 2004)

ça dépend de l'âge du capitaine non ?


----------



## appleman (20 Octobre 2004)

Je vais tenter...

3(x-2)=2(x-4)+x
3x-6 =2x-8+x
3x-2x-x=6-8
pas de solution

je rigole pas je crois me rappeler qu'il arrivait souvent que la reponse soit pas de solution, car on peut pas dire 0x=-2 donc voila... a voir


----------



## dool (20 Octobre 2004)

C'est pas un truc comme l'infini la reponse ???

Je suis une merde en math mais bon


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> Je vais tenter...
> 
> 3(x-2)=2(x-4)+x
> 3x-6  =2x-8+x
> ...




le -6 sa devient pas +6 deplacé apres le =?


----------



## Nephou (20 Octobre 2004)

un chose est sûre,  rien ne l'est


----------



## Bassman (20 Octobre 2004)

La reponse existe mais pas dans les réels si je me souviens bien


----------



## appleman (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le -6 sa devient pas +6 deplacé apres le =?


j'ai corrigé, c t une faute de recopiage...


----------



## Lio70 (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le -6 sa devient pas +6 deplacé apres le =?


Si !   Et il parait que les enquêtes démontrent que les Mac  users sont plus instruits que les PC users ?


----------



## appleman (20 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Si ! Et il parait que les enquêtes démontrent que les Mac users sont plus instruits que les PC users ?


c'est vrai! mais pas en maths...


----------



## Lio70 (20 Octobre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai! mais pas en maths...


C'est vrai, nous sommes des littéraires.
Comme en témoignent les AES.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Octobre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> Je vais tenter...
> 
> 3(x-2)=2(x-4)+x
> 3x-6 =2x-8+x
> ...



Je confirme, je suis en premiere donc les equations une inconnue c'est pas tres loin 
Pas de solution ^^


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai! mais pas en maths...





moi j'ose pas dire ce que j'ai fait comme etudes
personne voudrait me croire !!!     

j'ai fait des heures incalculables de math intensif pendant 5 ans 
et pourtant avec le manque d'entrainement j'ai , aujourd'hui ,  du mal a faire une division

il faut dire que les calculettes ne nous aident pas non plus a entretenir nos neurones !!


----------



## Bassman (20 Octobre 2004)

Pareil que Robertav, cela dit je suis presque sur que cette equation a une solution mais qui n'est pas dans les réels mais dans les nombres imaginaires. En revanche la methode de resolution ne me reviens plus a l'esprit


----------



## Vercoquin (20 Octobre 2004)

Je me suis également dit qu'il n'y avait pas de solution, puisqu'on arrive à : x-x = -2

Mais mon cousin me certifie que la prof a bien dit qu'il y avait une réponse, et pas de type "pas de solution" !
Je pense également que ce n'est pas un réel... mais ça remonte à loin, et mon cousin n'est qu'en troisième. Pour moi, les trucs du r2(carré) = -1, c'est au programme de 1ère...

D'autres idées ???


----------



## r e m y (20 Octobre 2004)

De part et d'autre du signe = on a l'équation d'une droite de même pente.
3x - 6 = 3x - 8

Ces 2 droites ne se coupent donc pas, il n'y a pas de solution!

Quelle que soit la valeur de x, (3x - 6) n'est jamais égal à (3x - 8)


----------



## Bassman (20 Octobre 2004)

ah ben X = i(carré alors)

x-x= -2

si X = i (carré) 
l'équation me donne : 

i(carré) - i(carré) = -2
ou
i(carré) + (-i(carré) = -2
Note : i(carré) = -i(carré) = -1

-1-1=-2


ca vérifie l'équation donc X = i(carré) est une solution


----------



## Vercoquin (20 Octobre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> De part et d'autre du signe = on a l'équation d'une droite de même pente.
> 
> Ces 2 droites ne se coupent donc pas, il n'y a pas de solution


L'argumentation me paraît convaincante...


----------



## r e m y (20 Octobre 2004)

Bassman, je ne suis pas sûr que les irréels soient au programme de 3ème!


----------



## Vercoquin (20 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ah ben X = i(carré alors)
> 
> x-x= -2
> 
> ...



C'est la seule solution qui tienne la route... peut-être que le prof a voulu décelé les petits surdoués ???


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pareil que Robertav, cela dit je suis presque sur que cette equation a une solution mais qui n'est pas dans les réels mais dans les nombres imaginaires. En revanche la methode de resolution ne me reviens plus a l'esprit



En 3eme on trouve pas de solution à cette équation ^^
Après oui mais pas en 3eme


----------



## Luc G (20 Octobre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Bassman, je ne suis pas sûr que les irréels soient au programme de 3ème!



De toutes façons, même si lls y étaient, ça ne donnerait pas le résultat que donne bassman, je lui laisse chercher son erreur   

il n'y a pas de solution, ni dans les complexes, ni dans les réels. On peut fabriquer un espace avec une solution en prolongeant R àl'infini (je rappelle que l'infini ne fait partie ni des réels ni des complexes) et en prolongeant les opérations de multiplication pour que 2 x infini donne 0 mais c'est d'un intérêt limité vu qu'on perd l'essentiel des propriétés intéressantes de la multiplication dans ce cas.

Le fait que le prof ait affirmé qu'il y a une solution ne prouve rien    C'est bien connu, en sciences (et ailleurs) comme disait Descartes, il faut toujours douter. Et "le prof l'a dit" ne fait pas partie des bases assurées de la logique.  

maintenant je peux me tromper mais j'ai comme un doute.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Octobre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Bassman, je ne suis pas sûr que les irréels soient au programme de 3ème!



Je confirme ni au programme de 2nde et pas dans les 2 premier mois de premiere


----------



## Vercoquin (20 Octobre 2004)

Bon, et bien il semble qu'il soit plus sage que mon cousin dise qu'il n'y a pas de solution... Je vous tiens au courant de ce qu'aura dit la prof (réponse demain).

Merci à tous ces cerveaux en ébullition ! C'est supersympa, comme toujours sur ces forums


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2004)

Moi j'ai la solution (pour le prof)


----------



## appleman (20 Octobre 2004)

Contrairement à ce qu'on peut penser "pas de solution" est une solution...le nombre de fois ou je me suis fait ramasser avec ca dans les devoirs!!! Ca a fini par rentrer!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

fifille en seconde vient de me confirmer le resultat et elle  a pas eu l'air de trouver bizar son resultat

0x=-2


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fifille en seconde vient de me confirmer le resultat et elle  a pas eu l'air de trouver bizar son resultat
> 
> 0x=-2



Mais 0 ne peut pas être égal à -2 dit le à fifille


----------



## Sarga (20 Octobre 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> peut-être que le prof a voulu décelé les petits surdoués ???



Ou chopper ceux qui font faire leurs devoirs à d'autres sur internet


----------



## rezba (20 Octobre 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le problème :
> 3(x-2) = 2(x-4)+x
> 
> A quoi est égal "x" ???
> ...



Oui. Quoiqu'il en soit, et qu'il m'en coûte, 3x-6 ne peut être égal à 3x-8.
Je suis comme Luc. La réponse x est infini est, à mon sens, fausse.

Qu'elle ait insisté sur le fait qu'il y a existe une réponse, surtout si cette réponse est "x n'existe pas" lui laisse présager une certaine fuite des vocations scientifiques au sein de sa classe. 
En tout cas, elle a intérêt à faire preuve de beaucoup de pédagogie pour expliquer à des gamins de 3° ô combien il est _fun_ de s'apercevoir que, parfois, les problèmes scientifiques n'ont pas de solutions... Et qu'il faut pour cela passer un certain nombre d'heures à maugréér au dessus de sa feuille de calcul.

La seule réponse scientifiquement valable est, à mon sens : "l'énoncé est mal énoncé".


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> L'argumentation me paraît convaincante...




c'est valable qu'en géométrie enclidienne..deux droites peuvent se couper à l'infini . :rateau:


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

il faut pas oublier le niveau de la personne à qui s'adresse la réponse.

si c'est collège ya pas de réponse. si c'est taupe, alors il va falloir chercher les pouelettes


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

si on cherche une solution complexe, il faut décomposer x en a+ib, mais cela n'avance à rien car dans ce cas il faut 2 équations...

Si on cherche un solution dans un autre espace, R/2R convient, car dans ce cas, 0=2=4=...


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Quoiqu'il en soit, et qu'il m'en coûte, 3x-6 ne peut être égal à 3x-8.
> J.



vrai dans R, C..mais pas dans R/2R    (-6=-8=0)


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

il est marrant ce thread !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Octobre 2004)

Ha ben... y en a qui se font du mal...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

et il y en a qui ne perdent pas le nord
pour venir flooder !!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et il y en a qui ne perdent pas le nord
> pour venir flooder !!!



c'est suikidi kié  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ha ben... y en a qui se font du mal...


 Ah ah! Trop bon ton nouvel avatar!


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> c'est suikidi kié  :rateau:


 ouais !


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> c'est suikidi kié  :rateau:



moi je floode pas, ma réponse est correcte 
  mais vraiment pas au programme de 3ème donc soit la prof a voulu jouer à la plus fine, soit il y erreur dans l'énoncé)


----------



## Luc G (21 Octobre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> Contrairement à ce qu'on peut penser "pas de solution" est une solution...le nombre de fois ou je me suis fait ramasser avec ca dans les devoirs!!! Ca a fini par rentrer!



"pas de solution" est une réponse qui peut être juste (comme c'est le cas ici) mais ce n'est pas une "solution" au sens normal quand on parle de solutions d'une équation : " trouver dans un espace donné une valeur solution de l'équation à traiter".

une partie non négligeable des maths (appliquées) consiste à démontrer des théorèmes d'existence et d'unicité des solutions. Si on se fatigue à démontrer l'existence, c'est bien qu'elle ne va pas de soi.   

Le seul point "litigieux" est qu'en toute rigueur on doit préciser dans la question "chercher la solution dans l'espace X" (par exemple, dans les réels, dans les entiers, etc). Si l'espace de travail n'est pas précisé, on peut toujours fabriquer un espace adéquat (c'est même le travail de base à faire quand on n'a pas de solution dans un espace "classique", c'est comme ça qu'on s'est mis à utiliser les espaces complexes, les espaces de distributions, et.) Mais pour des élèves de lycée, je doute qu'ils nous construisent des espaces tordus mais sensés.  

PS Yvos donne un aperçu de ce qu'on peut faire, mais dans son cas (avec des congruences), il n'y a pas une mais une infinité de solutions et puis les espaces quotients au lycée, est-ce bien raisonnable ?


----------



## poildep (21 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

>


J'ai rien compris mais il le dit si bien ! :love:


----------



## yvos (21 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> "pas de solution" est une réponse qui peut être juste (comme c'est le cas ici) mais ce n'est pas une "solution" au sens normal quand on parle de solutions d'une équation : " trouver dans un espace donné une valeur solution de l'équation à traiter".
> 
> une partie non négligeable des maths (appliquées) consiste à démontrer des théorèmes d'existence et d'unicité des solutions. Si on se fatigue à démontrer l'existence, c'est bien qu'elle ne va pas de soi.
> 
> ...



Tout est dit


----------



## Luc G (21 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien compris mais il le dit si bien ! :love:




C'est bon, je peux me lancer dans la pub, non ?


----------



## appleman (21 Octobre 2004)

Bon alors on a quand la reponse officielle de la prof????on a cherché alors on a bien droit à ça qd même....!!!


----------



## Vercoquin (21 Octobre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors on a quand la reponse officielle de la prof????on a cherché alors on a bien droit à ça qd même....!!!


Eh bien, je viens tout juste d'avoir la réponse qu'a donnée la prof (mais je ne vous avais pas oublié  ). La réponse est :
*Il n'y a pas de solution !!!* :hein:

Et malgré les "   " des élèves, la prof ne s'est pas justifié autrement que : "pas de solution est une réponse"  Mon petit cousin était écoeuré !

Voilà ! Merci à tous pour votre brainstorming et pour cette solution que vous aviez trouvée. Vous avez le niveau 3ème   !


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> De part et d'autre du signe = on a l'équation d'une droite de même pente.
> 3x - 6 = 3x - 8
> 
> Ces 2 droites ne se coupent donc pas, il n'y a pas de solution!


  Prolongez une droite à l'infini. Qu'est-ce que vous trouverez au bout ?   
Dans  "Un mot pour un autre" de Jean Tardieu.

ps  Appleman, la prof du petit cousin ignore le sens des mots.
Une souscription pour lui offrir un dico ?


----------



## r e m y (22 Octobre 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> ..., la prof ne s'est pas justifié autrement que : "pas de solution est une réponse"  ...  !


Pas de solution est une REPONSE... mais ce n'est pas une solution, or elle avait annoncé qu'il y avait une SOLUTION !

Bon mais elle est prof de math, pas de français... 
NB: au fait au passage, la solution donnée x = i(carré) n'est pas correcte
En effet il y a une erreur dans la démonstration car si i(carré) est bien égal à (-i)(carré) et égal à -1, la démo de Bassman suppose que i(carré) est égal à -(i(carré)) donc que -1 = -(-1)....

Pour ce convaincre que i(carré) n'est pas une solution, il suffit de remplacer x par i(carré), ce qui revient à remplacer x par -1, dans l'équation donnée et on voit rapidement que ça ne marche pas


----------



## guytantakul (22 Octobre 2004)

Le plus utile pour elle serait de lui donner l'adresse de ce fil 

(un bout de papier dans la poche de sa blouse / son tailleur - l'url écrite au tableau dans un coin avec son nom à côté, les moyens ne manquent pas )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Le plus utile pour elle serait de lui donner l'adresse de ce fil
> 
> (un bout de papier dans la poche de sa blouse / son tailleur - l'url écrtite au tableau dans un coin avec son nom à côté, les moyens ne manquent pas )



pitiéééééé!!!!!!!!!    

tu crois pas qu'il y a deja assez de genies dans le bar ??     :love:


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2004)

y-a-t-il plus de point dans une droite que dans un demi cercle?   

à vos copies...


----------



## guytantakul (22 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> y-a-t-il plus de point dans une droite que dans un demi cercle?
> 
> à vos copies...



Ca dépend de la taille des points


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend de la taille des points


Et plus ils sont gros,
moins il y en a,
plus il est facile de les dénombrer.
c.q.f.d.


----------



## r e m y (22 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> y-a-t-il plus de point dans une droite que dans un demi cercle?
> 
> à vos copies...


Simple! le 1/2 cercle ne comporte qu'une demi infinité de points! mais une demi infinité ça en fait déjà pas mal... surtout vers la fin!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2004)

le we est tres proche et les vacances aussi      

*laissez vos neurones se reposer*    :love:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (22 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> y-a-t-il plus de point dans une droite que dans un demi cercle?
> 
> à vos copies...



Moi, je dis que c'est pas gagné, une infinité contre une autre infinité, c'est pas gagné.
Combien déjà, la taille des points ?


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je dis que c'est pas gagné, une infinité contre une autre infinité, c'est pas gagné.
> Combien déjà, la taille des points ?


Des points sur les *i* 
ou des poings dans la tronche ?


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je dis que c'est pas gagné, une infinité contre une autre infinité, c'est pas gagné.
> Combien déjà, la taille des points ?



des gros points... 

ya un paradoxe et je n'ai pas la solution...

mais une piste de raisonnement.

Prend ton demi cercle, dessine le et orientant la courbe vers le haut.

Place la droite au dessus, parallèle au diametre virtuel.

Maintenant, place ton stylo sur le centre virtuel du cercle.

tu traces un rayon et tu le prolonges sur la droite.

Tu viens de construire une bijection: à un point du 1/2 cercle (=intersection du rayon et du demi cercle permet de définir ce point) correspond un point de la droite...

Si tu continues le raisonnement, tu bloques au moment ou tu fais la bijection sur les extremités du demi cercle...ton rayon est parallèle à la droite...donc pas de bijection...aucun point de la droite correspond à ces points extr^me du 1/2 cercle...

et pourtant, la droite comporte une infinité de points...

bluffant..

je crois que la solution est que deux droites parallèles se croisent à l'infini...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> des gros points...
> 
> ya un paradoxe et je n'ai pas la solution...
> 
> ...



euh moi j'ai bloqué au "centre virtuel" c'est grave ?

pour fes droites parallèles se coupant (en un point d'Eckardt) à l'infini c'est ici


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> des gros points...
> 
> je crois que la solution est que deux droites parallèles se croisent à l'infini...


Mais il faut d'abord répondre à la question #48

Prolongez une droite à l'infini : qu'est-ce que vous trouverez au bout ?
Hein ?


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> euh moi j'ai bloqué au "centre virtuel" c'est grave ?
> 
> pour fes droites parallèles se coupant (en un point d'Eckardt) à l'infini c'est ici



t'aurais pas tapé google.fr >droite parallèle se coupant à l'infini, parce que la page en question ne traite pas vraiment de cela..
 

le centre virtuel, c'est juste le centre du demi cercle (je l'ai appelé virtuel parce que j'aime pas faire des points isolés   )


----------



## r e m y (22 Octobre 2004)

bah... c'est juste que le 1/2 cercle a une infinité de points + 2

(sinon, je te signale que tu n'as pas réalisé une bijection dans ton exemple.... car il y a une infinité de points de la droite qui n'ont pas de correspondance avec le 1/2 cercle. C'est donc "presque" une injection, qui devient une vrai injection si la droite est confondue avec le diametre du 1/2 cercle passant par ses 2 extrémités)


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> bah... c'est juste que le 1/2 cercle a une infinité de points + 2
> 
> (sinon, je te signale que tu n'as pas réalisé une bijection dans ton exemple.... car il y a une infinité de points de la droite qui n'ont pas de correspondance avec le 1/2 cercle. C'est donc "presque" une injection, qui devient une vrai injection si la droite est confondue avec le diametre du 1/2 cercle passant par ses 2 extrémités)


Tu as raison Rémy.
Bijection, injection, déjection, etc. Passionnant.

A ce propos une autre question pertinente de Jean Tardieu :

Etant donné deux points, A et B,
situés à égale distance l'un de l'autre,
comment faire pour déplacer B,
sans que A s'en aperçoive ?


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> bah... c'est juste que le 1/2 cercle a une infinité de points + 2
> 
> (sinon, je te signale que tu n'as pas réalisé une bijection dans ton exemple.... car il y a une infinité de points de la droite qui n'ont pas de correspondance avec le 1/2 cercle. C'est donc "presque" une injection, qui devient une vrai injection si la droite est confondue avec le diametre du 1/2 cercle passant par ses 2 extrémités)



j'attend ta démonstration comme quoi ce n'est pas une bijection (c'est pas un défi    , ça m'intrigue vraiment...enfin   c'était il y a une petite dizaine d'année).


Ca fait disons 7 ans que je n'ai pas fait des math un peu sérieuses    et c'est pas plus mal, parce que j'ai de nouveau mal au crane en y repensant


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'aurais pas tapé google.fr >droite parallèle se coupant à l'infini, parce que la page en question ne traite pas vraiment de cela..



oui mais on en voit d'après ce qu'ils disent dans le site. En fonction de l'espace référentiel, des droites parallèles peuvent se couper à l'infini ? J'ai bon ? Il me semble me souvenir du prof de physique en terminale en cours d'optique (mais j'écoutais d'une oreille distante) disant que deux droites parrallèlles se coupent à l'infini.   



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> le centre virtuel, c'est juste le centre du demi cercle (je l'ai appelé virtuel parce que j'aime pas faire des points isolés   )



Et l'autre j'avais compris   . C'est à la bijection que j'ai décroché : mais si Remy a raison, j'ai bien fait de décrocher.


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'attend ta démonstration comme quoi ce n'est pas une bijection (c'est pas un défi    , ça m'intrigue vraiment...enfin   c'était il y a une petite dizaine d'année).
> 
> 
> Ca fait disons 7 ans que je n'ai pas fait des math un peu sérieuses    et c'est pas plus mal, parce que j'ai de nouveau mal au crane en y repensant


Pauvre de lui !!!  
Pour être une bijection l'application doit être
une injection et une surjection simultanément.


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre de lui !!!
> Pour être une bijection l'application doit être
> une injection et une surjection simultanément.
> Ce n'est pas le cas ici.  Fais un dessin.




oui je sais bien cela    , mais je te dis fais un dessin et demontre moi que ce n'est pas une surjection   ...prend n'importe quel point de la droite, rien n'empeche de tracer un rayon de ce point vers le centre et cela coupera le demi cercle


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En fonction de l'espace référentiel, des droites parallèles peuvent se couper à l'infini ? J'ai bon ? Il me semble me souvenir du prof de physique en terminale en cours d'optique (mais j'écoutais d'une oreille distante) disant que deux droites parrallèlles se coupent à l'infini.
> .




oui, je l'ai dit plus haut   

sinon, t'écoutes quoi comme musique en ce moment?


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Mais il faut d'abord répondre à la question #48
> 
> Prolongez une droite à l'infini : qu'est-ce que vous trouverez au bout ?
> Hein ?



tu parles d'un tunnel noir qui débouche sur la "lumière"?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oui, je l'ai dit plus haut
> 
> sinon, t'écoutes quoi comme musique en ce moment?



pour rester dans le thread

"Mathematics of Chaos" de Killing Joke
"True mathematics" de Ladytron
"Algorithmus" de DAF

Pour être plus sérieux j'écoute "Furious Angels" de ROB DOUGAN (il est sur la Bo de Matrix Reloaded)
(va dans "kelle musik" mon message de 14h49 il y aun lien vers son site où tu peux écouter son album en intégralité)


----------



## Luc G (22 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> des gros points...
> 
> ya un paradoxe et je n'ai pas la solution...




Il n'y a pas vraiment de paradoxe et pas vraiment besoin de solution   
En fait il n'y a pas plus de points dans une droite infinie que dans un segment de droite quelconque (ou un demi-cercle comme ici). Le "sens commun" ne facilite pas forcément la manipulation de l'infini (qui pose quand même parfois des problèmes en maths : il y a toute un école de mathématiciens très brillants, les constructivistes, qui ont redémontré des tas de théorèmes en refusant d'utiliser certaines notions d'infini qu'ils trouvent non satisfaisantes).

Dans le même genre, L'ensemble des fractions n'est pas plus grand que l'ensemble des nombres entiers. Tous les deux sont des infinis dénombrables, baucoup plus "petits" que l'ensemble des points d'une droite ou d'un segment qui, lui, n'est pas dénombrable.

On a des infinis dans les deux cas mais ces infinis n'ont pas le même "cardinal". Pour ceux qui n'aimaient pas les lettres grecques en maths, c'est à cet endroit qu'on introduit l'hébreu    : le cardinal de N ou des fractions est dénommé, si je ne m'abuse aleph 0.   

Pour l'aspirine, c'est à droite, au fond du placard.   
La prochaine fois, on parlera de Cantor (et pas de bach)


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas vraiment de paradoxe et pas vraiment besoin de solution
> En fait il n'y a pas plus de points dans une droite infinie que dans un segment de droite quelconque (ou un demi-cercle comme ici). Le "sens commun" ne facilite pas forcément la manipulation de l'infini (qui pose quand même parfois des problèmes en maths : il y a toute un école de mathématiciens très brillants, les constructivistes, qui ont redémontré des tas de théorèmes en refusant d'utiliser certaines notions d'infini qu'ils trouvent non satisfaisantes).
> 
> Dans le même genre, L'ensemble des fractions n'est pas plus grand que l'ensemble des nombres entiers. Tous les deux sont des infinis dénombrables, baucoup plus "petits" que l'ensemble des points d'une droite ou d'un segment qui, lui, n'est pas dénombrable.
> ...




on est bien d'accord, il y a une infinité de point sur la droite et sur le segment de cercle. disons que infini=infini + 2   

mais trouvais rigolo le raisonnement  :rateau:


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on est bien d'accord, il y a une infinité de point sur la droite et sur le segment de cercle. disons que infini=infini + 2
> 
> mais trouvais rigolo le raisonnement  :rateau:


Oui. On s'amuse ainsi à "montrer" qu'il y a autant de points
dans un segment que dans un autre en joignant les extrémités, etc.    
(j'ai mal lu la description du paradoxe, la réponse a été modifiée)


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Oui. On s'amuse ainsi à "montrer" qu'il y a autant de points
> dans un segment que dans un autre en joignant les extrémités, etc.
> (j'ai mal lu la description du paradoxe, la réponse a été modifiée)


----------



## Luc G (22 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mais trouvais rigolo le raisonnement  :rateau:



Et tu as bien raison. Je trouve aussi marrants toutes ces histoires qui montrent que les évidences n'en sont pas forcément. Peut-être, d'ailleurs, s'habituer à penser, et pas seulement en maths, que tout n'est pas exactement comme on le pense a priori aiderait à faciliter la vie en société


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et tu as bien raison. Je trouve aussi marrants toutes ces histoires qui montrent que les évidences n'en sont pas forcément. Peut-être, d'ailleurs, s'habituer à penser, et pas seulement en maths, que tout n'est pas exactement comme on le pense a priori aiderait à faciliter la vie en société


Les a priori, les préjugés, les jugements définitifs,...
Mon petit chien Loustic dit qu'il faut se secouer
souvent pour se débarrasser de ses puces.


----------



## guytantakul (22 Octobre 2004)

Ah ! les puces c'est les gros points ? 
J'ai bon ?


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! les puces c'est les gros points ?
> J'ai bon ?


Non !
Les gros points ce sont les puces !  
De plus, c'est bien connu, une puce qui se balade sur une droite
saute facilement sur une droite parallèle, avec d'autant plus
de plaisir que les droites sont plus parallèles.
Lorsque la puce se rapproche de l'extrémité infinie de la droite
alors elle est prise d'un frénésie soudaine, elle se saisit des
droites, les noue et s'engage dans la marine à voile !
Curieux non ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'attend ta démonstration comme quoi ce n'est pas une bijection (c'est pas un défi    , ça m'intrigue vraiment...enfin   c'était il y a une petite dizaine d'année).
> 
> 
> Ca fait disons 7 ans que je n'ai pas fait des math un peu sérieuses    et c'est pas plus mal, parce que j'ai de nouveau mal au crane en y repensant



euh tu as raison... c'est presque une bijection (exception faite des 2 points singuliers qui correspondent aux extrémités du 1/2 cercle)

On peut donc affirmer que, la droite de ton exemple ayant comme toute droite une infinité de points, le 1/2 cercle à une infinité de point + 2

Et c'est là où le paradoxe commence. Car si on prend une autre droite, parallèle à celle que tu décris mais venant toucher les 2 extrémités du 1/2 cercle. Alors ces 2 points singuliers trouvent une correspondance sur la droite et 1/2 cercle et droite ont alors le même nombre infini de points. Comme c'est toujours le même 1/2 cercle, alors on peut dire que cette 2ème droite, parallèle à la première, comporte 2 points de plus que la première!   2 droites parallèles n'auraient donc pas le même nombre de points?
Il va falloir recompter les points à la main pour vérifier (c'est pire que les élections en Floride ce truc)!

Maintenant, si je prends une autre droite non parallèle aux précédentes et venant couper le 1/2 cercle. Alors dans la "presque bijection" évoquée, il n'y a plus qu'un seul point singulier sur le 1/2 cercle: celui situé sur le rayon parallèle à la droite.
Encore une fois, comme on a à faire au même 1/2 cercle, on a encore trouvé une droite comportant un nombre de point infini, mais différent des 2 premières droites proposées...

On peut donc en conclure que 2 droites quelconques ont un nombre infini de points, non dénombrables, MAIS dont le cardinal est variable.  

La vache.... y'a pas que dans les Apple Store qu'on trouve des Genius Bar!


----------



## bonpat (23 Octobre 2004)

Hi ! tout le monde,

1er raisonnement :
Droite parallèle au diamètre du demi-cercle et située "au dessus" => bijection plus 2 points supplémentaires pour le demi-cercle

2e raisonnement :
on extrait un segment de la droite de longueur la longueur du demi-cercle (demi circonférence). On établi une bijection (par la distance aux extrémités) => bijection + une infinité de point supplémentaires pour la droite (segment + 2 demi droites)

=> Même infini

non ?

« Étonnant ! non ? » aurais rajouté Monsieur Cyclopède


----------



## molgow (23 Octobre 2004)

Sympa ce thread!! Dommage que j'y sois passé à côté jusqu'à aujourd'hui 

Pour le problème de départ, si la question posée est "résoudre l'équation .... " alors la réponse est _S = {}_ où _S_ est l'ensemble des solutions.
Si la question posée est "donner les solutions de l'équation ...", alors la donnée est mal formulée.
L'idée de donner une réponse dans l'ensemble des complexes est saugrenue car on résoud en général ce genre d'équations dans l'ensemble des réels.
L'idée de donner comme solution _infini_ est complétement fausse selon moi. _Infini_ n'est pas un nombre et n'appartient donc ni à R ni à C. Et ne peux être donc une solution qu'on cherche les solutions dans les réels ou les complexes.

Pour la comparaison du nombre de points entre un demi-cercle et une droite, c'est infondé pour les même raisons. Chacun des 2 est formé d'une infinité de points, mais on ne peut pas décider si l'un en contient plus que l'autre.


----------



## bonpat (23 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pour la comparaison du nombre de points entre un demi-cercle et une droite, c'est infondé pour les même raisons. Chacun des 2 est formé d'une infinité de points, mais on ne peut pas décider si l'un en contient plus que l'autre.



J'en étais arrivé à la mêmê conclusion mais je crois qu'on dit que c'est le même infini (même dimension)


----------



## molgow (23 Octobre 2004)

Une petite démonstration pour "montrer" que 2 = 1 


```
Hypothèse de départ : a = b

             a = b         | *a
           a^2 = ab        | -b^2
     a^2 - b^2 = ab - b^2  | (factorisation)
(a + b)(a - b) = b(a-b)    | *1/(a-b)
         a + b = b         | sous l'hypothèse de départ a=b, on remplace b par a
         a + a = a         |
            2a = a         | *1/a
             2 = 1

c.q.f.d.
```

J'attends que quelqu'un (ce n'est pas très difficile) me dise quelle erreur fondamentale j'ai commise dans mon raisonnement.


----------



## bonpat (23 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Une petite démonstration pour "montrer" que 2 = 1
> 
> 
> J'attends que quelqu'un (ce n'est pas très difficile) me dise quelle erreur fondamentale j'ai commise dans mon raisonnement.



trop facile je laisse les autres chercher...


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Sympa ce thread!! Dommage que j'y sois passé à côté jusqu'à aujourd'hui
> 
> ...Chacun des 2 est formé d'une infinité de points, mais on ne peut pas décider si l'un en contient plus que l'autre.


Et si avec tes petits doigts habiles
tu vas poser délicatement un point sur la droite ???


----------



## bonpat (23 Octobre 2004)

Tout ça me rappelle le thread "les énigmes de bonpat"... que de souvenirs !   

Ne me dîtes pas qu'il faut le réactiver ?  :rose: 

J'ai horreur de faire ressurgir les vieux threads...     :hein:


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Une petite démonstration pour "montrer" que 2 = 1
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



tu divise pas 0...


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pour la comparaison du nombre de points entre un demi-cercle et une droite, c'est infondé pour les même raisons. Chacun des 2 est formé d'une infinité de points, mais on ne peut pas décider si l'un en contient plus que l'autre.



ba oui on l'a dit bien au dessus    c'était un jeu sur la notion de l'infini..mais le raisonnement était  sympa


----------



## bonpat (23 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu divise pas 0...



si ! mais pas PAR 0 !


----------



## molgow (23 Octobre 2004)

Exact. Je divise par _1/(a-b)_. Or par hypothèse, _a=b_, donc je divise par _1/0_ ce qui n'a pas de sens.

Je trouve que c'est un bon exemple pour illustrer qu'il faut toujours faire très attention aux opérations que l'on fait lorsqu'on résoud une équation. On risque vite d'arriver à des résultats faux.


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2004)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> si ! mais pas PAR 0 !



bien entendu mon clavier a fourché


----------



## molgow (23 Octobre 2004)

Dans le style, curiosité des mathématiques, on peut citer le fait que 1 = 0.9.
J'ai pas dans la tête une bonne démonstration formelle, mais on en trouve plein 

Une autre curiosité qui n'est pas évidente pour tout le monde : si un athlète court un 100 m et décide de parcourir d'abord 50 m (la moitié), de s'arrêter puis de continuer en parcourant la moitié du reste (25 m), ainsi de suite, ...
arrive-t-il au bout ? la réponse est non. Il lui restera toujours une moitié de la distance restante à parcourir.
Par contre, quelle distance aura-t-il parcouru ? 100 m.


----------



## guytantakul (23 Octobre 2004)

Nous, les gamers, on connait bien le problème  

http://www.blizzard.com/press/040401.shtml


----------



## guytantakul (23 Octobre 2004)

Pour ceux qui connaissent pas, il s'agit de l'éditeur de Warcraft 1,2,3 - Diablo 1,2 - Starcraft - World of warcraft (bientôt)... Que des hits mondiaux, quoi (et sortie simultanée sur mac)

C'etait leur annonce du 1er avril dernier, le lien au-dessus


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ah ben X = i(carré alors)
> 
> x-x= -2
> 
> ...


Jamais lu une connerie pareille, merci bassou


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Une petite démonstration pour "montrer" que 2 = 1
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




*compte pas sur moi, mes neurones sont en vacance *      :love:


----------



## molgow (23 Octobre 2004)

faut-il encore en avoir...    

Je suis déjà parti...  :rose:  :casse:


----------



## Luc G (23 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Une autre curiosité qui n'est pas évidente pour tout le monde : si un athlète court un 100 m et décide de parcourir d'abord 50 m (la moitié), de s'arrêter puis de continuer en parcourant la moitié du reste (25 m), ainsi de suite, ...
> arrive-t-il au bout ? la réponse est non. Il lui restera toujours une moitié de la distance restante à parcourir.
> Par contre, quelle distance aura-t-il parcouru ? 100 m.



C'est presque, mais justement pas tout à fait le paradoxe de Zénon d'Élée dit de la flèche d'Achille. Si, dans ton cas, il fait l'erreur de s'arrêter à chaque étape 2 secondes par exemple, il n'arrivera jamais au bout. S'il ne s'arrête pas et court toujours à la même allure, il y arrive sans problème. Pour comprendre, il suffit de bien maîtriser la notion de limite  



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Dans le style, curiosité des mathématiques, on peut citer le fait que 1 = 0.9.J'ai pas dans la tête une bonne démonstration formelle, mais on en trouve plein


Là, je n'ai pas compris ce que tu voulais dire : si c'est démontrer correctement que 1 = 0,9, j'ai comme un doute ; si c'est construire une démonstration qui a l'air juste de 1 = 0,9, ça c'est plus facile (le plus simple est, comme vu précédemment, de judicieusement placer une division par zéro dans le traitement).


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ...(le plus simple est, comme vu précédemment, de judicieusement placer une division par zéro dans le traitement).


Et voilà !!!
Ce samedi s'annonçait agréablement,
le soleil se montrait juste comme il faut,
tout était calme, tranquille, la douceur
de l'air remplissait nos narines, nos coeurs
étaient joyeux,...     
Et puis ... patatrac !
patatrac !!
patatrac !!!
On est attaqué par les divisions par zéro !!!!
De telles impossibilités, c'est pas possible !!!!!
Quelle horreur !!!!!!  :mouais:    :hein:    :mouais:


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *compte pas sur moi, mes neurones sont en vacance *      :love:


Bonnes vacances les neurones !


----------



## quark67 (23 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Là, je n'ai pas compris ce que tu voulais dire : si c'est démontrer correctement que 1 = 0,9, j'ai comme un doute ; si c'est construire une démonstration qui a l'air juste de 1 = 0,9, ça c'est plus facile (le plus simple est, comme vu précédemment, de judicieusement placer une division par zéro dans le traitement).



Il avait écrit : 1 = 0,9. Tu remarqueras le souligné, qui très certainement signifie que dans l'écriture, le chiffre 9 est répété indéfiniment...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

quark67 a dit:
			
		

> Il avait écrit : 1 = 0,9. Tu remarqueras le souligné, qui très certainement signifie que dans l'écriture, le chiffre 9 est répété indéfiniment...


c'est limite ce que tu dis


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est limite ce que tu dis


Tout le thread est limite !
Et puis, personne pour résoudre le problème
posé sans agressivité au post #64 !
C'est ça qu'est triste...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tout le thread est limite !
> Et puis, personne pour résoudre le problème
> posé sans agressivité au post #64 !
> C'est ça qu'est triste...


ce n'est pas une équation, il n'y aura pas de réponse


----------



## Grug (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas une équation, il n'y aura pas de réponse


 c'est pas une reponse


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une reponse


m'en fout y a pas de qustion


----------



## Grug (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> m'en fout y a pas de qustion


 CQFD.


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une reponse


Bon.
SuperMoquette ne veut pas se mouiller.
Grug prête moi ton bocal, que je noie mon chagrin !


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> m'en fous y a pas de question


Bien sûr que si, il y a une question.
La question est :
" Pourquoi y a pas de question ? "


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que si, il y a une question.
> La question est :
> " Pourquoi y a pas de question ? "


pasque c'est pas une équation, la réponse est déjà donné voir plus haut


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pasque c'est pas une équation, la réponse est déjà donné voir plus haut


Et si on continuait demain, on y verra plus clair ?  :sleep:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Une autre curiosité qui n'est pas évidente pour tout le monde : si un athlète court un 100 m et décide de parcourir d'abord 50 m (la moitié), de s'arrêter puis de continuer en parcourant la moitié du reste (25 m), ainsi de suite, ...
> arrive-t-il au bout ? la réponse est non. Il lui restera toujours une moitié de la distance restante à parcourir.
> Par contre, quelle distance aura-t-il parcouru ? 100 m.



C'est ce qu'on appelle le "paradoxe" de Zenon, non ?


----------



## bonpat (24 Octobre 2004)

la démonsatration de 1=0,9999... est facile :

posons a = 0,99999...
multiplions chaque membre par 10

10 a = 9,9999... soit
10 a = 9 + 0,99999... ou encore
10 a = 9 + a et donc
a = 1 soit d'après l'hypothèse initiale
0,9999... = 1 CQFD

mais il n'y a pas de paradoxe 0,999... est bien égal à 1


----------



## guytantakul (24 Octobre 2004)

Déjà bu au message #94...
mais bon, j'avais mis seulement le lien


----------



## Bassman (24 Octobre 2004)

moi j'ai un problème de maths bien plus important :

Jean invite Michel et Raoul à l'apéro. Sachant qu'une bouteille de pastaga fait 25 apéro pour ses 3 lascars et qu'il en boivent 18 (6 pour Jean, 6 pour Michel et 6 pour Raoul).

Lequel sera le moins bourré ??
Qui file à la chasse derrière avec son chien ??
Vont ils finir le pastaga avant d'entamer cette bouteille d'alcool de prune fait par Raoul l'hiver dernier ?


----------



## Captain_X (24 Octobre 2004)

z'avez rien d'autre a foutre  

0,9999999 = 1 oui sous windows c'est vrai


----------



## guytantakul (24 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai un problème de maths bien plus important :
> 
> Jean invite Michel et Raoul à l'apéro. Sachant qu'une bouteille de pastaga fait 25 apéro pour ses 3 lascars et qu'il en boivent 18 (6 pour Jean, 6 pour Michel et 6 pour Raoul).
> 
> ...



C'est pas Jean qui invite ? Raoul se promène avec sa prune ? Si oui, c'est lui le chasseur !


----------



## Bassman (24 Octobre 2004)

Roh il est fort ce guytan :love:


----------



## Captain_X (24 Octobre 2004)

ben son vrai nom c'est raoul


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2004)

3(x-2) = 2(x-4)+x
3x - 6 = 2x - 8 + x
X = -8 +6
x = -2
Je la résouds mais je suppose que quelqu'un l'a déjà fait


----------



## Stargazer (24 Octobre 2004)

cmove t'as oublié un x ...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> cmove t'as oublié un x ...


mythique !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2004)

Ah ouais


----------



## bonpat (24 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> cmove t'as oublié un x ...



Enooooooooorme !     :love:      ... :sick:


----------



## Captain_X (25 Octobre 2004)

C'est moi X .... qui m'a oublié ???

de toute façon c'est impossible je suis le seul


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> 3(x-2) = 2(x-4)+x
> 3x - 6 = 2x - 8 + x
> X = -8 +6
> x = -2
> Je la résouds mais je suppose que quelqu'un l'a déjà fait




ba non, personne jusque là n'avait réussi à faire disparaitre un x, mais là grace à ton éclair de génie    , on a enfin la solution   ...pourtant on a tout essayé: division par o, espace des complexes, espaces quotient..


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2004)

la réponse réside dans le fait que ce n'est pas une équation plutôt qu'elle n'a pas de solution, mais bon moi je dis ça...


----------



## Captain_X (25 Octobre 2004)

on est sur la 5eme ou ARté, merdeeuuuuu je me suis encore trompé de site


----------



## TNK (25 Octobre 2004)

J'avoue être très déçu par les brillants informaticiens de MacGé   

3(x-2) = 2(x-4)+x
3x-6=2x-8+x
2=0

et cette équation admet comme solution tout x de Z/2Z ={0,1} c'est à dire les "nombres modulo 2", le BINAIRE quoi!!!!

Et comme chacun sait: il n'y a que 10 sortes de personnes: ceux qui comprennent le binaire et les autres  

[pub ON]http://www.linux-sottises.net/math.php [pub OFF]


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue être très déçu par les brillants informaticiens de MacGé
> 
> 3(x-2) = 2(x-4)+x
> 3x-6=2x-8+x
> ...




déjà vu pépére, espace quotient tout le tralala..


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> déjà vu pépére, espace quotient tout le tralala..


tu suggères la punition de l'iPod ?


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2004)

euh, oui...


----------



## TNK (25 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> déjà vu pépére, espace quotient tout le tralala..


je viens de me taper les 7 pages du thread et j'ai pas vu!  :sick: 
j'ai particulièrement apprécié la soluce de Bassman:casse: 

Sinon, pépère, j'aime bien comme surnom :style:


----------



## TNK (25 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu suggères la punition de l'iPod ?


Oh, oui, encore:love: :love:


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> je viens de me taper les 7 pages du thread et j'ai pas vu!  :sick:
> j'ai particulièrement apprécié la soluce de Bassman:casse:
> 
> Sinon, pépère, j'aime bien comme surnom :style:




j'avais dit qu'il fallait construire un espace tel que 0=2=6...genre page 2 ou 3

mais j'avais écrit R/2R, grossière erreur , mais l'esprit était là    et LucG a rappelé la notion d'espace quotient...

Pépère, ça te convient alors?


----------



## Vercoquin (25 Octobre 2004)

Il suffit que je m'absente le week-end, pour qu'il y ait 50 réponses de plus sur un sujet que je croyais perdu d'avance  !

Pour finir avec cette histoire de p'tit cousin, la prof a voulu coincer ses élèves puisqu'elle a demandé  le lendemain qui avait trouvé la réponse... Personne n'a osé lever la main, et apparemment, personne n'avait réellement eu le courage de s'arrêter à la réponse "pas de solution"...

Pour la formulation de la prof : "il existe une solution à cette équation", je ne serai pas trop sévère car c'est ce que m'a rapporté mon cousin (donc c'est ce qu'il a compris, entendu à ce moment là, et selon sa représentation qu'il se fait d'un problème de mathématique). Si ça tombe, la prof a correctement formulé son problème en disant, par exemple : "il y a une réponse à donner à ce problème"... Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il y a une solution.

Bonne continuation de prise de tête  ! Moi, je n'arrive plus à suivre


----------



## TNK (26 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'avais dit qu'il fallait construire un espace tel que 0=2=6...genre page 2 ou 3
> 
> mais j'avais écrit R/2R, grossière erreur , mais l'esprit était là    et LucG a rappelé la notion d'espace quotient...
> 
> Pépère, ça te convient alors?


oui, vu le post qui m'avait échappé parmi les délires du nombre de points d'un demi-cercle 

alors, TOTAL RESPECT pour Yvos

---
TNK
Pépère


----------

